# First lesson - adult beginner rider!



## becr88 (29 September 2018)

Hi everyone, I've booked my first lesson for next week at the grand old age of 30. The only previous experience I've had is going on hacks when I was around 13/14. Has anyone got any tips for the first lesson?


----------



## Morag4 (29 September 2018)

Relax, enjoy and be honest with your instructor about your experience and what you are wanting to get out of riding. Do let us know how you get on x


----------



## Littlefloof (29 September 2018)

Smile and keep breathing


----------



## ycbm (29 September 2018)

Stretchy trousers. Maybe brown ðŸ˜…


----------



## claret09 (29 September 2018)

enjoy


----------



## Rumtytum (30 September 2018)

I did some riding as a child but had my first ever proper lesson almost 2 years ago aged 61 so you are doing well! Morag4â€™s advice is good, enjoy it and let us know how you did


----------



## JulesRules (30 September 2018)

Expect it to feel very odd and slightly scary. That's normal!


----------



## Quigleyandme (30 September 2018)

Do some stretches beforehand and have a radox bath when you get home (alcoholic drink optional but a great muscle relaxant) and enjoy yourself.


----------



## numptynovice (30 September 2018)

I did the same at the grand old age of 36! Relax and enjoy and donâ€™t expect to be able to remember everything from riding as a child.


----------



## Nayumi1 (1 October 2018)

I started 18 months ago now at 30 as well. All I can say is just go there and enjoy it. I rode when I was a child and I remember very little plus things have changed since then too lol. It is an amazing journey once you're on it though so go and have fun!


----------



## View (1 October 2018)

Relax, smile and keep breathing.  I had a first time rider yesterday - and she really enjoyed herself at the slightly more advanced age of 76.  She's booked in with me a again for next weekend


----------



## becr88 (2 October 2018)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I wondered how I would be since I hadn't been in the saddle for such a long time. I found that I was immediately relaxed - I got to groom and help tack up before the lesson which I loved. During the lesson I did some walking and practiced rising trot. I think this will be difficult to master- managed to do with one hand on the saddle, probably looking like sack of potatoes >.<. I got to lead back to the tack room after the lesson.

Next week I have a lunge lesson and I'm really looking forward to it - I'm like a big kid I swear!!!  Although my legs ache today.

Wow Rumtytum - that's amazing - what stage of your riding are you at now ?


----------



## becr88 (2 October 2018)

View said:



			Relax, smile and keep breathing.  I had a first time rider yesterday - and she really enjoyed herself at the slightly more advanced age of 76.  She's booked in with me a again for next weekend

Click to expand...

 - wow 76 - just shows it's never too late right?


----------



## Nayumi1 (3 October 2018)

becr88 said:



			Thanks for the advice everyone. I wondered how I would be since I hadn't been in the saddle for such a long time. I found that I was immediately relaxed - I got to groom and help tack up before the lesson which I loved. During the lesson I did some walking and practiced rising trot. I think this will be difficult to master- managed to do with one hand on the saddle, probably looking like sack of potatoes >.<. I got to lead back to the tack room after the lesson.

Next week I have a lunge lesson and I'm really looking forward to it - I'm like a big kid I swear!!!  Although my legs ache today.

Wow Rumtytum - that's amazing - what stage of your riding are you at now ? 

Click to expand...


18 months on and I'm still like a big kid with it. Glad you enjoyed it and the lunging lesson will be so so good for you! I benefitted so much from lunging lessons.


----------



## Rumtytum (6 October 2018)

becr88 said:



			Thanks for the advice everyone. I wondered how I would be since I hadn't been in the saddle for such a long time. I found that I was immediately relaxed - I got to groom and help tack up before the lesson which I loved. During the lesson I did some walking and practiced rising trot. I think this will be difficult to master- managed to do with one hand on the saddle, probably looking like sack of potatoes >.<. I got to lead back to the tack room after the lesson.

Next week I have a lunge lesson and I'm really looking forward to it - I'm like a big kid I swear!!!  Although my legs ache today.

Wow Rumtytum - that's amazing - what stage of your riding are you at now ? 

Click to expand...

Well done you! Itâ€™s great to help groom, tack up and lead back to the stable, makes you feel more involved and itâ€™s just wonderful to be with a horse! Sounds like you have a lovely riding stables. The lunge lessons will help enormously. 
I have 2 private lessons a week, did a bit of jumping about a year ago then concentrated on very simple very low level dressage stuff, entered 7 competitions and got 7 rosettes! At my age they are highly treasured possessions . Iâ€™m abroad for 2 months, when I come home I want to have a bash at jumping and cross country. 
Keep your updates coming, I love reading about new riders and their experiences


----------



## becr88 (7 October 2018)

Nayumi1 said:



			18 months on and I'm still like a big kid with it. Glad you enjoyed it and the lunging lesson will be so so good for you! I benefitted so much from lunging lessons.
		
Click to expand...

Ah really! I literally feel so excited for tomorrow, think this will be addictive. Where are you at with your riding now Nayumi1  ?



Rumtytum said:



			Well done you! Itâ€™s great to help groom, tack up and lead back to the stable, makes you feel more involved and itâ€™s just wonderful to be with a horse! Sounds like you have a lovely riding stables. The lunge lessons will help enormously.
I have 2 private lessons a week, did a bit of jumping about a year ago then concentrated on very simple very low level dressage stuff, entered 7 competitions and got 7 rosettes! At my age they are highly treasured possessions . Iâ€™m abroad for 2 months, when I come home I want to have a bash at jumping and cross country.
Keep your updates coming, I love reading about new riders and their experiences 

Click to expand...

I wish I could afford two lessons a week, I'm just at one lesson a week for now. I had a choice between the one school I'm at now or one that was much bigger, decided to go for the smaller school, think it means I will be more involved and can build a bond with the horse before riding which is good. Ah wow - way to go with your rosettes! Jumping and cross country sounds fun


----------



## becr88 (8 October 2018)

So today I started on the lunge line - first in walk and then with rising trot. I'd watched numerous youtube videos on this and found it alot easier than last week where I was using my stirrups to push up, this week I was letting the horses movement aid me in the post instead. We started on the left rein but then when we went to the right rein the horse sped up to the fastest trot ever, I thought a canter may break out and then my saddle slipped to the side! The good news is  that I stayed on and got praised for staying calm. The RI had to adjust the saddle and then I tried rising trot on my own off  the lunge, I did manage one length of the arena on my own but then lost it, will have to keep practicing but I was proud of that one length


----------



## Gift Horse (8 October 2018)

My OH started lessons aged 38 and aquired his first horse at 43.
It sounds like you are having a great time.


----------



## Rumtytum (9 October 2018)

becr88 said:



			So today I started on the lunge line - first in walk and then with rising trot. I'd watched numerous youtube videos on this and found it alot easier than last week where I was using my stirrups to push up, this week I was letting the horses movement aid me in the post instead. We started on the left rein but then when we went to the right rein the horse sped up to the fastest trot ever, I thought a canter may break out and then my saddle slipped to the side! The good news is  that I stayed on and got praised for staying calm. The RI had to adjust the saddle and then I tried rising trot on my own off  the lunge, I did manage one length of the arena on my own but then lost it, will have to keep practicing but I was proud of that one length 

Click to expand...

Great update! You are doing really well! I know that feeling of achieving something and being proud of yourself (also know the opposite too ha ha!). I couldnâ€™t afford even 1 lesson a week when I was your age, more money so 2 now to make up for lost time. I found some free Pilates for dressage riders videos very helpful to strengthen core muscles and open the thighs. And Iâ€™ve fallen in love with my RS horse but thatâ€™s another story


----------



## RubysGold (9 October 2018)

Sounds like your doing really well and most importantly your having fun!
Well done.... And be warned, this sport is addictive and expensive


----------



## TheOldTrout (9 October 2018)

You're at the start of an addiction...


----------



## Nayumi1 (10 October 2018)

becr88 said:



			Ah really! I literally feel so excited for tomorrow, think this will be addictive. Where are you at with your riding now Nayumi1  ?



I wish I could afford two lessons a week, I'm just at one lesson a week for now. I had a choice between the one school I'm at now or one that was much bigger, decided to go for the smaller school, think it means I will be more involved and can build a bond with the horse before riding which is good. Ah wow - way to go with your rosettes! Jumping and cross country sounds fun 

Click to expand...


I now have my own horse and still have lessons regularly which has been great. It took me a little bit to change my mindset as I wanted to be perfect at everything straight away and you most certainly do not achieve that haha. Now I enjoy schooling my new horse, creating a bond  and working together. Eventually hope to event but not in a rush


----------



## becr88 (17 October 2018)

Nayumi1 said:



			I now have my own horse and still have lessons regularly which has been great. It took me a little bit to change my mindset as I wanted to be perfect at everything straight away and you most certainly do not achieve that haha. Now I enjoy schooling my new horse, creating a bond  and working together. Eventually hope to event but not in a rush 

Click to expand...

that's awesome you have your own horse  I know what you mean about wanting to be perfect,  riding looks so much easier than it actually is!

Just got back from my third lesson today. My first two lessons were on a horse that was really forward going with voice aids and lightest of leg aids! I had a different horse today, he was older and think he saw me coming from a mile off :') wasn't as forward going and had a lot of trouble trying to get into trot and staying in trot! Got put on the lunge whilst my instructor got him to trot and then went off the lunge into the arena on my own - managed to get my balance pretty much straight away and improved with my arms managing to keep light contact this week. Was just hard to keep him in trot, if anybody has any advice for leg aids  please let me know ^.^ was trying to squeeze on the downwards but I think will take practice as it's a lot to take in ?

My instructor then said we were going on the lunge to canter -  my face must have been like   anyway I think he must have been having an off day as he really didn't want to canter - got two strides (felt like I would fall off, must remember to lean back haha) and then he went back to trot and walk.

I am on the same horse next week so I think it will be a case of reading up about leg aids etc.


----------



## Nayumi1 (19 October 2018)

becr88 said:



			that's awesome you have your own horse  I know what you mean about wanting to be perfect,  riding looks so much easier than it actually is!

Just got back from my third lesson today. My first two lessons were on a horse that was really forward going with voice aids and lightest of leg aids! I had a different horse today, he was older and think he saw me coming from a mile off :') wasn't as forward going and had a lot of trouble trying to get into trot and staying in trot! Got put on the lunge whilst my instructor got him to trot and then went off the lunge into the arena on my own - managed to get my balance pretty much straight away and improved with my arms managing to keep light contact this week. Was just hard to keep him in trot, if anybody has any advice for leg aids  please let me know ^.^ was trying to squeeze on the downwards but I think will take practice as it's a lot to take in ?

My instructor then said we were going on the lunge to canter -  my face must have been like   anyway I think he must have been having an off day as he really didn't want to canter - got two strides (felt like I would fall off, must remember to lean back haha) and then he went back to trot and walk.

I am on the same horse next week so I think it will be a case of reading up about leg aids etc.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like you are having a brilliant time and don't worry the canter does get easier  I remember the lazy riding school horses lol. 

Practice really does make perfect. I found it hard to take everything in at once so I just focused on one thing at a time and it starts to come together with the odd thats how it works moment.


----------

